# Mates and mated to tags



## kent123654 (Nov 15, 2012)

I would like any information on Mates involving "mated to tags". Are there any traditions or rituals involving "mated to tags" or guide lines for giving these tags
-Thanks


----------



## Joey (Nov 15, 2012)

"mated to tags"

Oh jesus, I didn't even know that was a thing. 

-If there are actual rituals that go along with that too, then I don't even want to be on this planet anymore.


----------



## Mayonnaise (Nov 15, 2012)

Mates like buddies or...

Edit: Nevermind.


----------



## Harbinger (Nov 15, 2012)

Your avatar seems relevant to almost every post of yours i've seen.
And what the hell is this concept or dont i wanna know?


----------



## TreacleFox (Nov 15, 2012)

What are these tags? <3


----------



## Toshabi (Nov 15, 2012)

kent123654 said:


> I would like any information on Mates involving "mated to tags". Are there any traditions or rituals involving "mated to tags" or guide lines for giving these tags
> -Thanks




Yeah, here's how it works;


Person: "Hey uh,... I uh.... i wanna... yiff you..."
You: "Sorry, I have a wuffy fwuffy mate awwwready! :3 :3 :3"
Person: "soo.....?"
You: ".... You're right,... uh....aa..... penis.... erecting.... can't..... resist...... ROLEPLAY!"
Person: "AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA:
You: "UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUNGHH UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUNNNFFFF!"
Person: "GRAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHEEEEEEEEEEEEEeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeehhhh.... eeeeeeeehhhh UUUUUUUUHHHHHH!"
You: "GRAAAAAAAAAEEENNNNNNEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUU"
Person: "Okay thanks! :3 *logs out"
You: ":3"

Your mate: "Hey my one true love! What have you been up to while I was gone at work? :3"
You: "................ /)._.(\"


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 15, 2012)

kent123654 said:


> I would like any information on Mates involving "mated to tags". Are there any traditions or rituals involving "mated to tags" or guide lines for giving these tags
> -Thanks



First post.

Yeah, something tells me you're just bullshitting us.


----------



## Toshabi (Nov 15, 2012)

Saliva said:


> First post.
> 
> Yeah, something tells me you're just bullshitting us.




Great! Nice detective work! Never would've guessed that at all.




But lets just pretend he's 100% real, unartificial, super-realistic, hyper-realistic, artistic, bureaucratic, Icelandic, antarctic, taric, serious and answer seriously, instead of being a big stupid kill joy.


----------



## benignBiotic (Nov 15, 2012)

Haha. You guys waste no time shitting on newbies :smile:. I have no idea what kent is talking about.


----------



## Rheumatism (Nov 15, 2012)

Seriously.  Tags?  What do you mean by tags?


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Nov 15, 2012)

Toshabi said:


> Yeah, here's how it works;
> 
> 
> Person: "Hey uh,... I uh.... i wanna... yiff you..."
> ...



...

That was one of the most truthful, and hilarious posts I've seen on this forum. _Ê˜â€¿Ê˜_


----------



## Pembroke (Nov 15, 2012)

Sounds like something you would put on a collar, think friendship necklaces/bracelets or Promise/wedding/engagement rings. A signifier that you are in a committed and possibly monogamous relationship with another person of the furry persuasion.


----------



## Smelge (Nov 15, 2012)

Or you could act like a normal person. Because thats still a thing.


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 15, 2012)

Pembroke said:


> Sounds like something you would put on a collar, think friendship necklaces/bracelets or Promise/wedding/engagement rings. A signifier that you are in a committed and possibly monogamous relationship with another person of the furry persuasion.



You can usually tell that a furry has a girlfriend/boyfriend by their PDAs in public. I am not talking light kisses on the cheek, lips, or hand holding. I am talking about full blown making out with hands everywhere.


----------



## Lhune (Nov 15, 2012)

Smelge said:


> Or you could act like a normal person. Because thats still a thing.



I know right? Works for me.


----------



## badlands (Nov 15, 2012)

kent123654 said:


> Are there any traditions or rituals involving "mated to tags" or guide lines for giving these tags
> -Thanks



yes there are traditions and rituals but they're not for the fainthearted, before exchanging tags you must first summon Satan himself from the very bowls of of the underworld to witness your vow to Yiff your chosen mate in hell for all eternity.


----------



## NaxThewolf (mike) (Nov 15, 2012)

Erm Derp!!!!! So anyone want to be mates XD


----------



## Ricky (Nov 15, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> You can usually tell that a furry has a girlfriend/boyfriend by their PDAs in public. I am not talking light kisses on the cheek, lips, or hand holding. I am talking about full blown making out with hands everywhere.



yeah, and it's never the people you *want* to see :c


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 15, 2012)

This thread saddens me.


----------



## Mentova (Nov 15, 2012)

NaxThewolf (mike) said:


> Erm Derp!!!!! So anyone want to be mates XD



I will be your beautiful fox mate


----------



## NaxThewolf (mike) (Nov 15, 2012)

Mentova said:


> I will be your beautiful fox mate


Really XD i thought admins never be friends with noobs :V


----------



## Mentova (Nov 15, 2012)

NaxThewolf (mike) said:


> Really XD i thought admins never be friends with noobs :V


Yes now yiff me tenderly!

Seriously though I always thought calling your significant other "your mate" and saying that you are ~mated~ was really, really dumb. Then again I find pretty much all furry slang to be terrible. Except yiff. Yiff is the best word ever.

C'mon, just say it out loud.

Yiff yiff yiff


----------



## NaxThewolf (mike) (Nov 15, 2012)

Mentova said:


> Yes now yiff me tenderly!
> 
> Seriously though I always thought calling your significant other "your mate" and saying that you are ~mated~ was really, really dumb. Then again I find pretty much all furry slang to be terrible. Except yiff. Yiff is the best word ever.
> 
> ...


Derp >> i think the term is just used for slang


----------



## Percy (Nov 15, 2012)

Mentova said:


> Yes now yiff me tenderly!
> 
> Seriously though I always thought calling your significant other "your mate" and saying that you are ~mated~ was really, really dumb. Then again I find pretty much all furry slang to be terrible. Except yiff. Yiff is the best word ever.
> 
> ...



Needs more yiff.


----------



## NaxThewolf (mike) (Nov 15, 2012)

If i could yiff i would :l but iam sure that wouldnt occur too soon.....


----------



## NightWolf20 (Nov 15, 2012)

The though of calling your significant other you "mate" is just silly to me. It's basically pretending you're an animal/anthro, which you're not, obviously. I can understand it in anthro/furry literary work (because I do that), but there, you're portraying anthropomorphs who may live in a different culture, but in real world language, that's not the case. Roleplay is one thing, but this is excessive.


----------



## NaxThewolf (mike) (Nov 15, 2012)

NightWolf20 said:


> The though of calling your significant other you "mate" is just silly to me. It's basically pretending you're an animal/anthro, which you're not, obviously. I can understand it in anthro/furry literary work (because I do that), but there, you're portraying anthropomorphs who may live in a different culture, but in real world language, that's not the case. Roleplay is one thing, but this is excessive.


 so how do you use the term mate then?


----------



## Batty Krueger (Nov 15, 2012)

Just jelous they don't have "mates" :3


----------



## badlands (Nov 15, 2012)

Mentova said:


> Yes now yiff me tenderly!



that's making my sig!

and i also refuse to use any of that ridiculous slang


----------



## NightWolf20 (Nov 15, 2012)

NaxThewolf (mike) said:


> so how do you use the term mate then?



IRL? I hardly use it at all, actually. lol When I do, it's either a verb for, what else, animals reproducing or as a noun, meaning friend (almost never on that one, but that's just because I live in Alabama, where a lot of people that I've met don't know that meaning).

I've nothing against people who use the slang (just to clear up any potential misunderstandings). I just don't like the slang.


----------



## NaxThewolf (mike) (Nov 15, 2012)

NightWolf20 said:


> IRL? I hardly use it at all, actually. lol When I do, it's either a verb for, what else, animals reproducing or as a noun, meaning friend (almost never on that one, but that's just because I live in Alabama, where a lot of people that I've met don't know that meaning).


Seems legit


----------



## Dreaming (Nov 15, 2012)

Explain to this moron what ''mated to tags'' means


----------



## NaxThewolf (mike) (Nov 15, 2012)

Dreaming said:


> Explain to this moron what ''mated to tags'' means


I am sorry


----------



## badlands (Nov 15, 2012)

NightWolf20 said:


> as a noun, meaning friend (almost never on that one, but that's just because I live in Alabama, where a lot of people that I've met don't know that meaning).



that's the standard word for friend in this part of Yorkshire, something i had to get out of the habit of typing (caused a couple of miss understandings)


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 15, 2012)

NaxThewolf (mike) said:


> so how do you use the term mate then?


Personally I call them "Lovers" Perhaps if when things are more serious "Significant other" or to play it safe "girlfriend" 

Usually call them lovers though.


----------



## NaxThewolf (mike) (Nov 15, 2012)

Mokushi said:


> Personally I call them "Lovers" Perhaps if when things are more serious "Significant other" or to play it safe "girlfriend"
> 
> Usually call them lovers though.


Seems legit


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 15, 2012)

NaxThewolf (mike) said:


> Seems legit


Hah. "Mate" is too animal-oriented for most non-furries. I generally don't date furries.

That and "lover" is a good term for those passionate relationships you think will likely go horribly right or wrong at any second and tend to be open relationships.

As for the term directed to friends: I just call them friends.


----------



## Iudicium_86 (Nov 15, 2012)

Most often people put their mate's icon on the page in the same fashion as linking an artist in the submission of a commissioned piece. While editing profile page, they usually post "Mated to :iconname: or :nameicon:" Or some variation of that.

Others go a bit more visual and get their icons done as a 'couple's icon' where when placed together create one unbroken image rather than two obviously separate icons. 

And when not being specific to a person, there's also groups on FA who's icons are used to convey single/mated status such as the Singles group, Mated furs, poly furs, etc. The icons are posted on the main page in the same fashion as everything else listed above.


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 15, 2012)

I enjoy reading how furries going "MATES FOREVER!!!1!!!"



then next week they break up
and I naturally go with Friends when I hear mate, deal with too many aussie players


----------



## Harbinger (Nov 15, 2012)

Mentova said:


> Yes now yiff me tenderly!
> 
> Yiff yiff yiff



Some friends were browsing funnyjunk in class the other day, it came up in a post, so they decided to google it, i had to spend like an hour pretending i had no idea what it was. TBH i would have though saying your other half as your mate would be pretty sweet, only cause to me a mate is a natural thing rather than some made up relgious lawful contract like marriage and whatever. Although i cant see myself fluently working in "mate" into conversations regarding a girlfriend.

Well subconciously i would be thinking mate but i would just say girlfriend.


----------



## Ryuu (Nov 15, 2012)

sounds painfull


----------



## Armaetus (Nov 15, 2012)

Gotta love it the OP hasn't even responded back to his trainwreck of a topic..


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Nov 15, 2012)

NaxThewolf (mike) said:


> If i could yiff i would :l but iam sure that wouldnt occur too soon.....



_Everybody_ thinks those fursuits are cheap at first... :C


----------



## Ryuu (Nov 15, 2012)

Glaice said:


> Gotta love it the OP hasn't even responded back to his trainwreck of a topic..



I love your avatar!  And ya i think that is a sign... lol


----------



## Mentova (Nov 15, 2012)

NaxThewolf (mike) said:


> If i could yiff i would :l but iam sure that wouldnt occur too soon.....



pfff that shit's easy. Go find a slutfox. :V



Harbinger said:


> TBH i would  have though saying your other half as your mate would be pretty sweet,  only cause to me a mate is a natural thing rather than some made up  relgious lawful contract like marriage and whatever. Although i cant see  myself fluently working in "mate" into conversations regarding a  girlfriend.



I don't see how mate is any more natural than wife/husband. They're both words that humanity has made up to describe an intimate couple. :V

Using mate just makes you sound like a tool.


----------



## Ryuu (Nov 15, 2012)

Mentova said:


> pfff that shit's easy. Go find a slutfox. :V
> 
> 
> 
> .




hahahahaha


----------



## bkatt500 (Nov 15, 2012)

It's one of those slang terms I really don't see the use of.  My boyfriend is a furry also and I would never call him my 'mate'  outside of MAYBE a roleplay, if that.  And 'mated to' just sounds... wrong.  I'm so used to hearing 'mate' as a verb when it refers to two animals having sex.


----------



## Ryuu (Nov 15, 2012)

Mated tags... I thought they were mated TO tags. 

( idk about myself sometimes )


----------



## Percy (Nov 15, 2012)

Mentova said:


> pfff that shit's easy. Go find a slutfox. :V


...like Mentova. :V


----------



## Mentova (Nov 15, 2012)

Percy said:


> ...like Mentova. :V



I am not a slut, I am an innocent virgin flower! ;_;


----------



## Percy (Nov 15, 2012)

Mentova said:


> I am not a slut, I am an innocent virgin flower! ;_;





Mentova said:


> Yes now yiff me tenderly!
> 
> Seriously though I always thought calling your significant other "your  mate" and saying that you are ~mated~ was really, really dumb. Then  again I find pretty much all furry slang to be terrible. Except yiff.  Yiff is the best word ever.
> 
> ...



Riiiiiiight.


----------



## Saiko (Nov 15, 2012)

Mentova said:


> I am not a slut, I am an innocent virgin flower! ;_;


NSFW
http://www.svamp.eu/cocks/?url=http://img6.imageshack.us/img6/5348/foxhk.png


----------



## Mentova (Nov 15, 2012)

Saiko said:


> NSFW
> http://www.svamp.eu/cocks/?url=http://img6.imageshack.us/img6/5348/foxhk.png



where the hell did that come from?


----------



## Percy (Nov 15, 2012)

Mentova said:


> where the hell did that come from?


Who cares? xD
Beside from you of course o-o


----------



## Saiko (Nov 15, 2012)

Mentova said:


> where the hell did that come from?


These very forums. >:3


----------



## Mentova (Nov 15, 2012)

Saiko said:


> These very forums. >:3



when? I don't remember that at all


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Nov 15, 2012)

Saiko said:


> NSFW
> http://www.svamp.eu/cocks/?url=http://img6.imageshack.us/img6/5348/foxhk.png



It's...

It's beautiful... *__*


----------



## Saiko (Nov 15, 2012)

Mentova said:


> when? I don't remember that at all


Uhhh, I'm not sure. Before 3-26-2011. I can't find the original post of it. >.>

EDIT: Ogoddammit. I couldn't find the drawing I wanted to post originally, but NOW I find it. -_-


----------



## Mentova (Nov 15, 2012)

Bipolar Bear said:


> It's...
> 
> It's beautiful... *__*


Bitch you don't even know me! >=[


Saiko said:


> Uhhh, I'm not sure. Before 3-26-2011. I can't find the original post of it. >.>


Well that is weird as hell.


Anyways people we should get this shit back on topic or something. I don't wanna get yelled at or put in the chamber of solitude or however they torture mods who fuck up


----------



## Saiko (Nov 16, 2012)

On topic, I actually called my first bf my "mate." I liked the term because I'd just realized my sexuality, and coming from a standard Christian home it was less of a shock to say "mate" than "boyfriend."


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Nov 16, 2012)

Mentova said:


> Anyways people we should get this shit back on topic or something. I don't wanna get yelled at or put in the chamber of solitude or however they torture mods who fuck up



Sure thing.



OhmygodfurriesactuallycalleachotherwierdshitlikematesandyiffbuddieswellIneverwhatthehellistheworldcomingtoitsnotlikeIcouldjustignorethisshititabsolutleymusttaketimeouttamydaytoaddressitsthatfuckingimportantgodamnitt.


----------



## Ryuu (Nov 16, 2012)

Mentova said:


> chamber of solitude




I like chambers... LOL


----------



## Berlik (Nov 16, 2012)

Could the OP mean, like, a profile tag? A tag to show that you are dating or in a relationship with another person on the forums?


----------



## Ryuu (Nov 16, 2012)

Berlik said:


> Could the OP mean, like, a profile tag? A tag to show that you are dating or in a relationship with another person on the forums?



 yep... and nice avatar


----------



## CindEE (Nov 16, 2012)

I know it's because I'm tired, but my first thought was _I've never heard of that html tag before...


_


----------



## Harbinger (Nov 16, 2012)

Mentova said:


> pfff that shit's easy. Go find a slutfox. :V
> I don't see how mate is any more natural than wife/husband. They're both words that humanity has made up to describe an intimate couple. :V
> 
> Using mate just makes you sound like a tool.



True, any furry slang i've heard sound horrendously uncomfortable and embarassing.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Nov 16, 2012)

How would that term for "lovers" even work in Britain, honestly? Any friendship between two furfag Brits would surely seem awkward!
"Haha, good one, mate!"
"O-Oh... I didn't know you felt that way..."


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Nov 16, 2012)

Hinalle K. said:


> How would that term for "lovers" even work in Britain, honestly? Any friendship between two furfag Brits would surely seem awkward!
> "Haha, good one, mate!"
> "O-Oh... I didn't know you felt that way..."



I...I kinda think that would make a cute romance actually.


----------



## TreacleFox (Nov 16, 2012)

I may need extra of these tags, due to being a fox.


----------



## Toshabi (Nov 16, 2012)

Hinalle K. said:


> How would that term for "lovers" even work in Britain, honestly? Any friendship between two furfag Brits would surely seem awkward!
> "Haha, good one, mate!"
> "O-Oh... I didn't know you felt that way..."



That explains why all my Brotish friends are gay. =[ =[ =[ =[ =[


----------



## NaxThewolf (mike) (Nov 16, 2012)

Mentova said:


> I am not a slut, I am an innocent virgin flower! ;_;


Ok i would feel like a prick to destroy such a lovley bud...... ANYWAY..... I think its good the term has many meanings but its probs best to keep it to the love meaning and not friend other wise it seems like you sound like a slut...


----------



## Mayonnaise (Nov 16, 2012)

NaxThewolf (mike) said:


> Ok i would feel like a prick to destroy such a lovley bud...... ANYWAY..... I think its good the term has many meanings but its probs best to keep it to the love meaning and not friend other wise it seems like you sound like a slut...


I don't know about that...

The friends meaning have been used longer and far more widespread. Furries need to leave that word alone and invent a new one.

Edit: Ahh... seems like I missed a really good signature material. :[


----------



## NaxThewolf (mike) (Nov 16, 2012)

Mayonnaise said:


> I don't know about that...
> 
> The friends meaning have been used longer and far more widespread. Furries need to leave that word alone and invent a new one.
> 
> Edit: Ahh... seems like I missed a really good signature material. :[


 yes yes you have.......


----------



## benignBiotic (Nov 18, 2012)

Come to think of it I don't like furry slang either. Why does your partner have to be your 'mate' and not your 'boyfriend/girlfriend who is also a furry'?


----------



## TreacleFox (Nov 18, 2012)

benignBiotic said:


> Come to think of it I don't like furry slang either. Why does your partner have to be your 'mate' and not your 'boyfriend/girlfriend who is also a furry'?



Which one is quicker to say? :I


----------



## Batty Krueger (Nov 18, 2012)

A lot of people are getting their panties in a twist over a silly word. I have some words for you,
Get, over, and it.


----------



## Dreaming (Nov 18, 2012)

NaxThewolf (mike) said:


> Dreaming said:
> 
> 
> > Explain to this moron what ''mated to tags'' means
> ...


I was referring to myself, I really don't know what you mean by 'mated to tags'... is there a hyphen missng, mated-to tags??



d.batty said:


> A lot of people are getting their panties in a twist over a silly word. I have some words for you,
> Get, over, and it.



But Australia


----------



## Riavis (Nov 18, 2012)

I think the concept's kind of cute in a cheesy way. And are people really not getting the idea of this or are they trollin' and I'm clueless?


----------



## NaxThewolf (mike) (Nov 19, 2012)

Riavis said:


> I think the concept's kind of cute in a cheesy way. And are people really not getting the idea of this or are they trollin' and I'm clueless?


I think its a mix of the too..... So should the term mated be used for friends or loved ones? As soon as its done the thread can be completed. <dreaming ok dude nps ^^


----------

